# Fast Forward beeps in Quickmode



## OregonRider (Mar 1, 2017)

First week using my new Edge (replaced a Bolt). 
I had it in Quickmode during a recorded football game. When it came time to fast forward through the first commercial break the Edge beeped with every FF button push. 
I am pretty familiar with all of the settings & I’ve never seen anything that would pertain to this.


----------



## OregonRider (Mar 1, 2017)

Nobody else has encountered this??


----------



## OregonRider (Mar 1, 2017)

In case somebody else has this problem… In Settings there is an option to change Audio. By audio they mean BUTTON SOUNDS. Once I set this to OFF my problem went away. 
I don’t know why no other button presses made those annoying beeps.


----------

